# Kinda funny, kinda not

## snowdog

I'm reinstalling Gentoo (1.4 rc4, 3rd stage), and somethings wrong. Networking works ( I can SSH to my other machines), but I can't ping anything on the internet. I tried lynx (this is where it gets interesting), and it keeps bringing me to a porn site. Whenever I try using help, I get thrown to that porn site (www.scubed.com). The send recieve lights on my cable modem light up, so I'm on the 'net.  I'm also behind a linux firewall (Mandrakes Multi Network Firewall), which was recently updated. Any suggestions? If lynx could handle frames, I'd at least have something to look at.  :Smile: 

----------

## ebrostig

Moving to Netowrking & Security from Installing Gentoo.

Erik

----------

## OdinsDream

This is happening from the LiveCD ?

----------

## snowdog

Hey OdinsDream, 

Ya, this is right from the disc. I'm right at the beginning of the install. I went through the install a few months ago and it was butter then (same disc). I've been looking at the firewall, and it looks like it's clean. My other computers aren't having this problem. Using Links or Lynx. Strange. I'm going to download a fresh copy of the cd.

----------

## OdinsDream

I doubt the, uh, information on your physical CD was somehow changed...

----------

## WarMachine

You might want to check your other linux box that is a firewall closely, doesn't sound malicious so it might be someone you know playing some kind of joke on you.

Try displaying the iptables rules set on it with 

 *Quote:*   

> iptables -L

  and see if anything odd is set

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

Actually the lynx thing happens at least with Red Hat 7.3, Red Hat 8.0 and my current Gentoo box (Linux xxxxxx.xxxxxxxx 2.4.20-gentoo-r5 #10 Fri Jun 6 17:09:44 EEST 2003 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux) and Lynx version 2.8.4.1d-r1. 

Just try it for yourself: fire up lynx, press h to get help and pick the "Lynx links" help option. See what happens.

----------

## dma

I think their domain expired and was bought by.... someone.

Not sure.  I'm at work and I can't exactly check (heh).

----------

## nalin

Fisrt the substance to my post (snowdogs browsing it with lynx after all), if you open an argumentless lynx (ie omit the url) and follow the online help link, it seems to reference real help files

And now...

<sarcasm>

another brilliant idea from the people who brought you spam(tm)...

1) buy the lynx domain, 

2) people visit in their text based browers looking for help files

3) we can sell them ascii porn

I mean really the porn industry to date has just been so overly dependent on things like images and sound.  Who needs that when they got a console and a jar of vasoline

</sarcasm>

<irony>

And we (as in other people, not me im lazy) open-sourced it and wrote howtos so that they could do it dirt cheap.  Perhaps ms had a good thing going?

</irony>

EDIT:

It has just occured to me, they buy the domain and log IP's, knowing that everyone running lynx also is (or will soon be) running a mailserver.  Whether they plan to spam us using default aliases or scan our boxes for open relays I know not, but Ill be damned if thats not diabolical scheme here

----------

